# Lots of traps for sale



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey everyone, I have tons of traps for sale. If anyone is interested, let me know what kind of animal you are after and how many you want! Mostly all footholds, including traps for rats, mink, fox, coyote, beaver. 

thanks

mike


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

mhodnettjr said:


> Hey everyone, I have tons of traps for sale. If anyone is interested, let me know what kind of animal you are after and how many you want! Mostly all footholds, including traps for rats, mink, fox, coyote, beaver.
> 
> thanks
> 
> mike


Are you serious? Or do you just have too many and need to thin them out?


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

beaver and coyote


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

yeah i am serious OT I have way more than i will ever need. i know that people getting started often want some used traps.

mike


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I would be interested in some fox and coyote traps. Depends on price on how many I want. Anywhere from a 1/2 dozen to a dozen.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

ok here is the list. for now, i may decide to put up more.

2 dozen 1.5 coils, mostly victor. Fox, ****, mink, rats. (great all around trap)

1/2 doz. 110 conibears

1/2 doz coils...1.75 (i THINK) They look like bridgers but i think they are montgomeries and are center swiveled, with an inline shock spring and another swivel. with offset. these will make great fox or coyote traps.

tons of #1 long springs for rats. all victors.

1/2 dozen #3 (maybe #4) ls for beaver (or coyote) mostly triumphs some offset.

let me know.

I prefer not to discuss price on the forum itself. Please PM me with any questions or inquiries.

Mike


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't need any just was asking that's all! I have around 200 traps so I know I will never set that many. If I buy traps again it will be more 280's and 330's.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

none of those for sale. sorry.


----------



## labrador (Aug 25, 2006)

do you have any soft catch for fox or any 120 con's for rats.pm your price list Im looking for a doz or two.


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

i am intereseted in fox/coyote traps PM to talk about price and all that 



THANKS


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

lots of stuff sold.

still have a 1/2 doz 110.

a dozen montgomery 1.5 coils....great shape.

about 3 doz #1 ls 

about 4 #3 (or 4 ) double long springs. Triump with offset.

mike


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

hey mike, what do you want for your 1.5 monties and your 110 conis.

bill


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Mike, what are you asking for the 110's and the #1 LS ?


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

UPDATE!!!

is anyone intrested in some 330s i will sell them for 13 dollars a piece. i have 20

mike


----------



## Rmany (Nov 28, 2011)

Do you have any live traps for sale for woodchuck size animals? Thank you!


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

did you happen to look at the date on that post?


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

gilgetter said:


> did you happen to look at the date on that post?


 Dang Gil, you just spoiled my night ... I thought I was gonna buy a few more 330's


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Mister ED said:


> Dang Gil, you just spoiled my night ... I thought I was gonna buy a few more 330's


there will be a couple at evart with your name on them!!!


----------

